# Is It Okay to Name Your Tractor?



## Jonford (Oct 1, 2019)

So, I have never named a machine. Never a truck or tractor. However my wife and kids have named my 3 tractors:
1. The Ford 1110 is named Buster because that was my wife's late grandfather's nickname and he always wanted a little blue Ford tractor. 
2. The Ferguson TO-30 is named Ferginand (like Ferdinand the bull)
3. The Ford 2N is named Sonny because that is my father's nickname and I inherited the tractor from him. 
Do you have names for your tractors and what is the story behind them?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

All my guys and girls are in the registry. My avatar is a '50 8N that is painted a pale yellow, hence the name Buttercup. The rest have names as well....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

My 2013 Chevy truck is named "Ol' Red" on account of it's red. My tractors have various names depending on if they start up right away or not.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Never was in to that, even when I was a kid. The Case VA was always "the Case," the Ford 8N was "the Ford", my dad's 1965 Ford Econoline was always "the van" and I wish I had it these days.....

These days though, my Toyota truck is "the truck" Kubota is "the Kubota, the John Deere...... You get the idea!


----------



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

Gotta admit that I do name certain things. Had an old International years ago that was "little red" and my current New Holland TN70A is.... as you might guess, "ole Blue."


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

My mom quit naming her cars once they began getting her dependably where she needed to get. I remember "come on Bets. You can make it" as she tried to get the chevy citation up the snowy hill at the end of our driveway. So I guess name them if they are POS that needs some convincing to do what is needed?


----------



## caryc (Nov 3, 2019)

I have an 8N and a MF202. I don't name them but when a job is done and I pull them into their parking places I do climb down and give them a pat on the hood and a "good job girl". I figure they deserve at least that. Of course I make sure no one is looking first.


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

Yeah my mom named all of her cars the same, "Come on Betsy you can do it!" I stayed away from that for many years. Then we got into Chevy Vans (better than the old VW Van for climbing the pass). Today we have names for our vehicles, and for our tractors. 

But this is a tractor forum, so beginning with the first (mini) tractor a John Deere 317, "Lil John"
Our Bolens 154, not very original but, "Bolens" Then our John Deere 1025 "Jon Boy" 

I sit and wonder if we will ever get a Big John or Old John... It is hard enough to keep up on the maintenance now! 
What with a 1 ton Chevy Van "Brewster", a Suburban "Thunder", Jeep Liberty "Eagle Pony", Suzuki Sidekick "Lil Red" and, the wife's Ford Focus "Goldie" (metallic gold). 

Crazy things older people do!


----------



## Chet McVay (Oct 5, 2017)

Oh I forgot my Hesston (can't remember the model, either 140GMT or 160GMT) is simply, "Charles" (Heston of course!). It sits on four tires that need replacement, I start it up every 6 months or so and it still runs!


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Jonford said:


> So, I have never named a machine. Never a truck or tractor. However my wife and kids have named my 3 tractors:
> 1. The Ford 1110 is named Buster because that was my wife's late grandfather's nickname and he always wanted a little blue Ford tractor.
> 2. The Ferguson TO-30 is named Ferginand (like Ferdinand the bull)
> 3. The Ford 2N is named Sonny because that is my father's nickname and I inherited the tractor from him.
> ...


When I first bought my Ford 3000 it was a gasser. I ran it for a couple of years but the engine was pretty tired. Then I found a Brand New 4000 gas engine and put that in it for a couple of years. It had a Lot of power but boy did it use a lot of gas.
My other hobby besides tractors is reading about the Pacific War against Japan. Perhaps you guys have read or seen stories about the Japanese Super battleships the Yamato and her sister, the Musashi.
Those babies really drank the fuel!
Like 13 tons of fuel per hour at cruising speed and FOUR TIMES that much at Battle speed.
Really. 
Over 50 tons/hour!
So I called my tractor Musashi cause it was so thirsty.
I eventually replaced the 4000 gas engine with a correct 3000 diesel engine. It was a significant loss of power but now it uses far less fuel and I just call it the Sweetheart cause it's so handy.
My other 2 Fords are bigger and I call them The Galoot and the Yellow Tractor respectively.


----------



## Iggydog (Jun 13, 2019)

I have a 1950 8n I call lil missy, I rebuilt the motor, converted it to 12v and it has a small miss on the #4 cylinder that I can't figure out. Runs fine otherwise.


----------

